# My first nice pipe: Big Ben Presidential



## EDKsurly (Aug 10, 2008)

I just started smoking a pipe 2 weeks ago. I first bought a low quality pipe just to try and it and I'll totally love it! I ordered a Big Ben Presidential Imperial from Frenchy last week. This pipe is 100 times better than my first noname pipe, It smokes really well! I was slightly disappointed with the size, I was hoping it was a little bigger, but once I smoked it my cares went away. I'm 100% satisfied with this pipe. Its very well made, I would definately recommend it to anyone.


















Thanks Frenchy ;D Next pipe will have to be a GIANT 

Oh I also wanted to add that I smoked it at a NFL fantasy draft with about 10-15 guys there. They all loved it, loved the smell of the Creme Brulee tobacco (Cigars Plus, brick NJ). One guy even smoked my corncob I brought too. Now he's buying a pipe soon for himself.  Im bringing the pipe back in south Jersey


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Glad you found a winner. I have never had a Big Ben pipe but have heard good things about them. Stanwell is another maker in that general catagory. I think of them as a "working man's" pipe. Like Kaywoodie, not high dollar but well made and if reasonably cared for, giving a lifetime of service.
p


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Nice lookin pipe! Those big bens have always caught my eye, maybe I'll have to pick one up :tu


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats, and welcome to the club, once you found that frist pipe you LOVE your hooked for life :tu. Nice pipe by the way, never had a big ben, but I like the way it looks. p


----------



## EDKsurly (Aug 10, 2008)

Heres some new pipe smokers ;D

Me









My brother









My brothers friend


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice pipe. My first one is on the way! Can't wait to start puffing away! p


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice pipe.

As you consider your second, what's the attraction of a giant bowl, if I may ask? I find flavor-magic in smaller bowls where larger ones, particularly for the novice can be harder to fill and much harder to light evenly.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Never seen a Big ben, but I have a Hilson, or acctually two, one is not deliverd yet. Hilson was bought by Big ben when they bankrupted.

Nice pipe!


----------



## EDKsurly (Aug 10, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Nice pipe.
> 
> As you consider your second, what's the attraction of a giant bowl, if I may ask? I find flavor-magic in smaller bowls where larger ones, particularly for the novice can be harder to fill and much harder to light evenly.


Well, Im a big guy(6'3") with big hands. A normal size pipe is nice, but it feels puny in my hands. I just want something manly so I can grunt like Tim Allen  I dont want a circus freak sized pipe, just something slightly bigger to fit in my hands. I bought the Big Ben cause I thought it was supersized. But its all good, its a beautiful pipe and puffs nicely!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EDKsurly said:


> I just want something manly so I can grunt like Tim Allen!


Ah. Of course. p


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's my Big Ben. (shown with a small Dublin)
It's my go-to pipe for long drives.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Now if yer lookin' for *BIG*, this one's *BIG*!
*Tobacco chamber: about 3-5/8" deep*
*Diameter of tobacco Chamber - slightly over 1-3/8 "*
http://www.boswellpipes.com/Pipesforsale/Pipe10.html


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Nice pipe.
> 
> As you consider your second, what's the attraction of a giant bowl, if I may ask? I find flavor-magic in smaller bowls where larger ones, particularly for the novice can be harder to fill and much harder to light evenly.


Good point, moo. I have a few "deep" bowl pipes (but normal diameter) and those are great for smoking flakes (especially larger specimens), or just for squeezing more puffs per period. Tonite I had Reiner LGF in a deeper bowled Nording Eriksen, got two servings folded and stuffed to the brim (and over). Smoked from 6:30pm thru 8:30pm, granted with a few "chase the kid out of the vegetable patch" breaks, but an enjoyable long-ass smoke none the less. I especially enjoy stuffing 2 Escudo coins into the deep bowled Bjarne and that burns two hours, easy.


----------



## EDKsurly (Aug 10, 2008)

That Boswell is tooooo big ;D


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> Good point, moo. I have a few "deep" bowl pipes (but normal diameter) and those are great for smoking flakes (especially larger specimens), or just for squeezing more puffs per period. ... I especially enjoy stuffing 2 Escudo coins into the deep bowled Bjarne and that burns two hours, easy.


Not to over-flog Eu'rly's issue about the next pipe but gigantic pipes can come with a learning curve that is less than pleasurable. I have three bowls that are 1' or larger in diameter and quite deep; I enjoy them (now) but they were a problem to smoke as a novice. One of them, a horn, took an especially long time to figure out; a Pete POY is one of my favorite smokers (now) but it, too, took a good while to figure out. After breaking it in badly I ended up reaming it out a year later and restarting from scratch - big difference, a year of figuring things out. I especially had problems with larger bowls and flakes like Escudo.

While big can be good, bowls larger than 3/4" in diameter rasied havoc with me for the first year after I got piped. It is possible that big bowl adjustment is my problem alone and others take to them like vampire bats to cows necks. p


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> While big can be good, bowls larger than 3/4" in diameter rasied havoc with me for the first year after I got piped. It is possible that big bowl adjustment is my problem alone and others take to them like vampire bats to cows necks. p


I agree. The larger the bowl, the harder it is to get a nice even light. Smaller/medium sized bowls are so much easier to get/keep going....and you can get smaller bowls in larger pipes. I have a 7/8" pipe that is a constant nightmare to keep lit...it's hungry for air with the greater surface area. I just find large bowls to be more fickle.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

XL pipes are for bearded men w o shirts on YouTube...


----------



## dartplayer1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice looking pipe

Frenchy's is a great place he knows how to run a business


----------



## EDKsurly (Aug 10, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> XL pipes are for bearded men w o shirts on YouTube...


u

I found tooooo many of those videos. I almost DIDNT buy a pipe because I thought it was a gay thing...


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

EDKsurly said:


> u
> 
> I found tooooo many of those videos. I almost DIDNT buy a pipe because I thought it was a gay thing...


Soon enough you learn to take deep inhales and letting it out your nostrils... :r


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Phlegmatic said:


> XL pipes are for bearded men w o shirts on YouTube...


Wait a minute! Subotaj doesn't have a beard 

Nice buy btw. One of my first mid-grade pipes was a Big Ben. It smoked well enough considering at the time I smoked mostly Plumcake but it did have a filter to help tame that fiery beast.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

EDKsurly said:


> I just started smoking a pipe 2 weeks ago. I first bought a low quality pipe just to try and it and I'll totally love it! I ordered a Big Ben Presidential Imperial from Frenchy last week. This pipe is 100 times better than my first noname pipe, It smokes really well! I was slightly disappointed with the size, I was hoping it was a little bigger, but once I smoked it my cares went away. I'm 100% satisfied with this pipe. Its very well made, I would definately recommend it to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Bens are really excellent puffers. I'm havin' a sale on 'em right this minute, I'm tryin' to get people to give 'em a shot 'cause the brand is generally way under rated and I know if people'd give 'em a try they'd love 'em. Happy puffin'!


----------



## EDKsurly (Aug 10, 2008)

frenchy said:


> Big Bens are really excellent puffers. I'm havin' a sale on 'em right this minute, I'm tryin' to get people to give 'em a shot 'cause the brand is generally way under rated and I know if people'd give 'em a try they'd love 'em. Happy puffin'!


Thx Frenchy, this pipe kicks ass, Im luvin it!


----------

